# Cold Frames



## Billbagdaddy (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm in a moderate climate. My raised beds serve dual purpose. At the end of the growing season, (Now), I redo my beds with greens that go all Winter here. Turnip, spinach, kale... and stretch clear plastic over the frames. Works well but other than freezing, I haven't found a way to longer term store greens. Any ideas out there?:


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

Billbagdaddy said:


> I'm in a moderate climate. My raised beds serve dual purpose. At the end of the growing season, (Now), I redo my beds with greens that go all Winter here. Turnip, spinach, kale... and stretch clear plastic over the frames. Works well but other than freezing, I haven't found a way to longer term store greens. Any ideas out there?:


Well, you can can them or dehydrate them.

I have turnips, collards, and kale planted in parts of my garden that were bare 4 weeks ago. If nothing else, it should enrich the soil some when I till the remains under come February or so.


----------



## TOWcritter (Mar 30, 2009)

Billbagdaddy said:


> I'm in a moderate climate. My raised beds serve dual purpose. At the end of the growing season, (Now), I redo my beds with greens that go all Winter here. Turnip, spinach, kale... and stretch clear plastic over the frames. Works well but other than freezing, I haven't found a way to longer term store greens. Any ideas out there?:


Here's my solution! I have a small heater w/fan and T-stat. 750 / 1500 watts.
Green house was $50 on Craigs list. I always wanted a green house. I have planted kale, lettuces, beets, turnips, parsnips and have the herbs and strawberries in there too. I am putting plastic on the leanto to mak a small cold frame. This year I harvested over 350 pounds of veggies from that 4'X8" raised bed. :beercheer:


----------



## SnakeDoc (Nov 10, 2009)

I am thinking. Unfortunately my birds are in the green house which negated its uses for veggies. I am thinking about an leanto adjacent to the garage.


----------

